# What years were the C40 made?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

How can I find out what year a C40 is? Is the year part of the serial number? Did Colnago ever produce the C40 and the C50 in the same production year? Thanks.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I believe the C-40 was produced from 1994 (Colnago's 40th anniversay) through 2004 and the C-50 was introduced in 2004. I think the 'B Stay' was introduced around 2002 and 'HP stays' in 2003?


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

The first year for C40 HP was 2003 - I have one. I believe they only lasted for 2 years before being replaced by C50. Non-HP C40 must have ended in 2002 then?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Correct for the HP*

First year of production was 2003. It was actually produced in the latter part of the 2002 season and certain riders, such as Bettini, rode them at the World's that year. I have a 2003 but special ordered it with the non-HP stays as I didn't like how they looked. I was living in Europe at the time, ordered it in January of 2003 and the factory was willing to accomodate as they probably had enough stock left over. And yes, basically the non-HP C40 ceased after 2002.

There was a fairly extensive article about the history of the C40 I think in Cycle Sport Magazine some years back. Unfortunately my copy's in storage.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Thanks guys!*

I was wondering because I've seen 3 separate ads in CL where the seller claimed their C40 was a 2007. They obviously don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

oldtrackie said:


> I believe the C-40 was produced from 1994 (Colnago's 40th anniversay) through 2004 and the C-50 was introduced in 2004. I think the 'B Stay' was introduced around 2002 and 'HP stays' in 2003?


The B-stay was first used on the 2001 C-40's. I'm sure of that because I own one.


----------

